
Why I’m Unlikely to Ever Return Microsoft’s Love - pwg
http://fossforce.com/2016/06/unlikely-return-microsoft-love/
======
justinlardinois
> In places like Slashdot

What year is it?

~~~
SliderUp
2016\. Is there a problem?

